#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  alguem usa Load Balance Cisco Rv016 Até 7 Links.

## robertopc95

alguem ja usou *Load Balance Cisco Rv016 Até 7 Links.*é bom tem algun problemas

----------


## marcosnf2008

> alguem ja usou *Load Balance Cisco Rv016 Até 7 Links.*
> 
> 
> é bom tem algun problemas


Bom dia pessoal do UNDER-LINUX. Já implantei este equipamento uma vez na prefeitura da minha cidade aqui, eles tinham um link dedicado de 512k e duas adsl de 5mb, o que posso te falar é que sem duvidas é um equipamento bem profissional, tem um firewall bem completo e não trava com pouca coisa, neste cenário usei como loadballance, no entanto pode ser usado como backup redundância de link, funciona como cliente pppoe também, nesta configuração opinei por direcionar o trafego de ftp, ssh e https para o link dedicado te da muitas opções dentre elas a porta dmz que facilita muito o redirecionamento para servidores locais. Bom finalizando implantei este equipamento tem 3 anos e até hoje nunca rendeu problemas de instabilidade.

----------

